# Canceling Verizon for next month question



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Friday, I canceled my Verizon Plan on my iPad, since so far, I don't need it. No problem. What I didn't expect was for it to say, "After 5 months of inactivity, you're account will be deleted from Verizon." What does that mean? Does it mean that I will have to register again & put in a new password?


----------



## spoiled brat (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it means when you bought your IPad you should have just gotten the Wifi...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

LOL! I did think of that & I would have saved some money in the process if I had just got the wifi one.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Your guess of what it means makes sense to me, but the key issue is what Verizon thinks it means. I'd call and ask them. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I think that you are right. I was just hoping not to.  Thanks for your advice. Much appreciate it.


----------

